# Failed to compile Java Code

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir wer bei meinem Problem helfen kann. Ich bekomme ewig solche Fehlermeldungen, wenn ich Programme kompilieren möchte mit Java Abhängigkeiten...

Das passiert mir bei Azureus und ebenfalls bei Eclipse....

Das hier ist ein Auszug von dem Fehler der Eclipse Installation. 

Weiß irgendwer, was ich tun kann, brauche Eclipse unbedingt!!!

Danke schonmal,

deejay

```
    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.1_pre1/work/eclipse-sdk-3.1_pre1/plugins/org.eclipse.ltk.ui.refactoring/src/org/eclipse/ltk/internal/ui/refactoring/RefactoringWizardDialog2.java uses or overrides a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.1_pre1/work/eclipse-sdk-3.1_pre1/plugins/org.eclipse.jdt.debug.ui/Snippet Support/org/eclipse/jdt/internal/debug/ui/snippeteditor/ScrapbookMain.java uses or overrides a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.1_pre1/work/eclipse-sdk-3.1_pre1/plugins/org.eclipse.jdt.launching.macosx/macosx/org/eclipse/jdt/internal/launching/macosx/MacOSXLaunchingPlugin.java uses or overrides a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

g    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.

    [javac] Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.

/usr/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk/eclipse-sdk-3.1_pre1.ebuild: line 228: 25977 Beendet                 ant -q -q -buildfile build.xml -DinstallOs=linux -DinstallWs=gtk -DinstallArch=$ARCH ${ant_extra_opts} compile install

!!! ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.1_pre1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 272, Exitcode 143

!!! Failed to compile java code (gtk+)
```

----------

## schnelle

Hi ... 

Hast du die ganzen packete die eclipse3 haben will einem update unterzogen ?? 

Ich glaube eclipse3 will umbedingt blackdown-jdk-1.4.2_rc1 haben.

----------

## deejay

Ich hate vorher Blackdown drauf..... aber damit hat es auch nicht funktioniert.... Habe jetzt Sun parallel drauf gemacht und als standard definiert.... funzt jedoch immer noch nicht  :Sad: 

Die Abhängigkeiten die eclipse bracuht sind ja alle installiert.... Er hatt mir nur beim letzten Paket selber (eclipse) diese Meldung ausgeworfen!!!

----------

